

Ask HN: In our field, how do you manage your learning? - nayefc

I have at least 7 things that I want to learn. I have an Evernote notebook with all the things I want to learn and all the resources I need.<p>How do you manage your time to get through all of them, one by one?
======
sauravt
I follow the routine of making big plans, completing 60% of them and then
repeating the cycle.

